# Problem with ETA G10.211



## KABAROV

Hello all,

I purchased a used Tissot prs 516 with the Quartz ETA g10.211 movement. 

When I received the watch, I was disappointed to find that it is not operating correctly. The chronograph hands function properly, but the hour, minute, and seconds hands all do not move. Is the movement shot? If I source a new movement, any idea what it would cost a watch repair to replace? I have a set of basic tools but no hand puller.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Outta Time

I have the same movt in my Tissot, and it is also not functioning properly despite being nearly new. The G10 movts are garbage, IMO. One of our guys worked at Swatch, and they just throw them in the trash and put in a new movt. This is not only because the movt is sealed, but also because, as with most quartzes, it is cheaper to replace it than to spend time diagnosing and fixing it. The reason I mention this, is because when mine fails completely, I will NOT be replacing it with another G10 series movt, I will go with something else, although not sure what, exactly. Maybe just a better ETA quartz movt. Anyway, your movt is sealed and can't be repaired, is the short version.


----------



## lysanderxiii

Outta Time said:


> I have the same movt in my Tissot, and it is also not functioning properly despite being nearly new. The G10 movts are garbage, IMO. One of our guys worked at Swatch, and they just throw them in the trash and put in a new movt. This is not only because the movt is sealed, but also because, as with most quartzes, it is cheaper to replace it than to spend time diagnosing and fixing it. The reason I mention this, is because when mine fails completely, I will NOT be replacing it with another G10 series movt, I will go with something else, although not sure what, exactly. Maybe just a better ETA quartz movt. Anyway, your movt is sealed and can't be repaired, is the short version.


Good luck finding a movement that is a drop in replacement.

I have not had a problem with the G10.211. Had a Mallard chronograph (from Jules Borel) for a few years now (it's on its second battery) and have yet to a problem with it....

The G10.21A, however, is not nearly and good. The major difference bewteen the .211 and .21A is the .21A is assembled "not in Switzerland".

An ETA G10.211 runs 36.95 (date at 4 o'clock) to 38.50 (date at 3 o'clock) from O. Frei...


----------



## KABAROV

Thank you for the input.

Is it possible that the battery is low causing this malfunction? When I received the watch, the chrono timer was activated... would this possibly cause the battery to die during shipping? Should I try a new battery or is this likely not the problem?

Would replacing the movement be something i could accomplish myself? The local watch repair wants $150 to repair including the new movement. I have a basic set of tools, but no hand pullers. If I could do this myself I wouldn't mind saving the $100 and learning a new skill.

Thanks for all the help!|>


----------



## lysanderxiii

KABAROV said:


> Thank you for the input.
> 
> Is it possible that the battery is low causing this malfunction? When I received the watch, the chrono timer was activated... would this possibly cause the battery to die during shipping? Should I try a new battery or is this likely not the problem?
> 
> Would replacing the movement be something i could accomplish myself? The local watch repair wants $150 to repair including the new movement. I have a basic set of tools, but no hand pullers. If I could do this myself I wouldn't mind saving the $100 and learning a new skill.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!|>


Well, changing the battery IS the first step in trouble-shooting any quartz watch. I would go there first.


----------



## Outta Time

I haven't seriously looked into it as yet, but my Tissot houses a G10.711, which is Swiss. The 211 and 711 are both 13 and a quarter ligne. A 251.262 chrono should work, with an hour wheel height difference of .10mm between it and the 711. The 211 HW height is quite a bit shorter. There are some movt thickness differences, also. This is just a cursory observation, I'll look into it in more detail, maybe call our guy at Swatch. However, as Lysander says, always check the battery first. A trip with the Chrono running in the cold could very well have pooched your cell.


----------



## KABAROV

well i went ahead and changed the battery. still nothing from the h,m,s hands. Looks like it is still the original eta g10.211 inside so I will take it to a watchmaker to have it replaced. :-(


----------



## KABAROV

KABAROV said:


> well i went ahead and changed the battery. still nothing from the h,m,s hands. Looks like it is still the original eta g10.211 inside so I will take it to a watchmaker to have it replaced. :-(


well last night I reassembled my watch. I reattached the bracelet and replaced the caseback. It is a press fit style so I gave it a good tamp with my plastic mallot to get it seated nicely. After I was finished I inspected the watch and low and behold, the h m and s hand are now working!! :think: Maybe the motor that controls those hands was frozen up somehow? :-s ah well at least it is now workin and I am very happy! :-!


----------



## lysanderxiii

"As my grandmother used to say, anything mechanical, give it a good bash."


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker

The g10 movements are throw away movements they are plastic riveted so they cannot be taken apart. they replaced the 262 caliber which can be cleaned and restored if you wanted too. Rik


----------



## lysanderxiii

Rikthewatchmaker said:


> The g10 movements are throw away movements they are plastic riveted so they cannot be taken apart. they replaced the 262 caliber which can be cleaned and restored if you wanted too. Rik


262?

If you are referring to the ETA 251.262, it has a central minute counter.....

The ETA 251.272 is the GP quartz chronograph.

But, the G10 and the 251.272 are not directly interchangeable, unfortunately. The hands and dial feet are completely different, and date window is slightly off.


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker

It's not a direct replacement but a variant I had a tag chrono in for repair with a G10 and the date window was between the 3 and 4 and there is no replacement for it whick sucks other than factory but I don't lioke paying retail for parts. I have a tag parts account and the only discount is now 10% off hard to make a living like that Rik


----------



## Arx

Hi! I know this is quite a late response but I'm really wondering... if this T17.1.486.33 TISSOT watch with g10.211 movement is worth 480usd?









Was really hoping to get it for my birthday this month. Any input will be much appreciated, THANKS!


----------



## Outta Time

That's ok for a new one, but that is too high for a used one.


----------



## Arx

Outta Time said:


> That's ok for a new one, but that is too high for a used one.


thanks so much! i just got quite turned off after reading posts here that this eta g10.211 is no good. is it really THAT BAD? but im still considering because i like the style & it's not "too"expensive... obviously im not even close to being a watch guru as you might be. so im a bit torn. maybe i should look at similar tissot watches under 1000usd...


----------



## emso

well as you may know its the most used movement for chronogprahs.
70% watch of the swatch group producers have that movement in chrono watches, and also other producers of swiss watches have it i dont think its that bad.
yes you cannot repair it agree but you can alwayc change it because its price is lower than the repair would be.

br
emso


----------



## Outta Time

Allow me to temper my remarks somewhat. I originally responded to the post back in January, and I think I was a bit unfair in my condemnation of the movt. I have since been able to work at Swatch and with the movt itself, and compare it to other movts currently in use. The movt is less buggy than some other chrono movts, and the fact that it can't be repaired really isn't an issue. A lot of quartzes can't be repaired, or aren't designed to be. At school we worked with some very good quartz movts that were older and actually were designed to be repaired, but in a repair shop or depot, there just isn't time to do any overhauling of quartzes. 
My PRS 200 has actually been a reliable watch, save a period where it suffered from a poor battery connection. I replaced its movt, and I have to say, the watch does have a place in my shop, as I use it for bench top time reference. The watch sells for $595.00 new, and has a very robust case and sapphire crystal. I worked on quite a few Tissots at Swatch, and the heavier dive-type ones seemed to me to be good value.


----------



## Arx

THANKS for sharing your knowledge on that! by "I replaced its movt...", did you mean you replaced the swiss quartz eta g10.211 movement [of that same prs200 tissot watch you had a problem with] with another kind of movement (?) or just the same but new g10.211?

yea i really like this Tissot Men's T17148633 PRS 200 on my wrist and it's not as expensive. hoping it's worth it anyway


----------



## Arx

makes sense... good point. thanks thanks!!


----------



## emso

well if were not counting the t-touch series tissot has "in warranty repairs" of around 1-2% per year of all produced watches so that is excelent by my opinion.
and moslty ts customers fault they did not know they had to unscrew the crown to set the time,they use the chrono all the time(drains battery faster,misalignes the hands of chrono) etc etc 
i would recomend it for sure mate go for it..


----------



## Outta Time

Yes, replaced with the same movement.


----------



## Arx

im convinced. thanks lots for your kind help! im getting it. now i just have to research on how to unscrew the crown right! ...thanks, have a great weekend


----------



## emso

Arx said:


> im convinced. thanks lots for your kind help! im getting it. now i just have to research on how to unscrew the crown right! ...thanks, have a great weekend


well the proper way is by hand :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

otherwise when your watch is at your hand you can unscrew it by turning the crown to 6 o'clock way

have a nice weekend also


----------



## Arx

haha, ok thanks!!


----------



## dctex99

Arx said:


> haha, ok thanks!!


I have had a lot of problems with G10-211; on my Nicky Hayden 2006 the watch took 1 1/2 hours to move date between midnight and 1 PM;; $180 to replace movement. I have a east coast version fake Rolex that is 20 years old and still going!!!! go figure!!


----------



## stratct

Rikthewatchmaker said:


> It's not a direct replacement but a variant I had a tag chrono in for repair with a G10 and the date window was between the 3 and 4 and there is no replacement for it whick sucks other than factory but I don't lioke paying retail for parts. I have a tag parts account and the only discount is now 10% off hard to make a living like that Rik


That's sad that a TAG has a G10.....


----------



## dacattoo

There are several versions of the g10.211. Star Time Supply is one of the few that seem to have them all. Mostly the difference is the date window location and it's orientation. I bought a Tag Formula 1 from a customer for 50 and a new movement cost me about 60 as I recall. An $895 msrp for a $110. It included the boxes and papers. IMO that is alot of watch movement for 60 bucks. Does everything a 7750 does for 1/8? the price. Neither one is very attractive in the traditional quality movement sense but they both work well for what they were designed for.


----------

